

4 dead, more than 60 injured in NYC train derail nightmare - saurabh
http://nypost.com/2013/12/01/metro-north-train-derails-in-the-bronx/

======
insaneirish
All the more reason to automate operation of trains. If it is almost possible
with cars (meaning, is possible in some cases, like Google's cars), surely it
is possible with the many fewer degrees of freedom a train has.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "All the more reason to automate operation of trains"

We don't know what the cause was yet (unless you're basing it on the
speculation of passengers/witnesses). Automation may not have helped.

